
Kill Google AMP before it kills the web (2017) - coliveira
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/05/19/open_source_insider_google_amp_bad_bad_bad/
======
vorpalhex
> By Scott Gilbertson 19 May 2017 at 08:25

Please add in a (2017) to indicate this article is quite dated at this point

~~~
psalminen
Also, see previous discussion[0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14384187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14384187)

------
DebtDeflation
Don't worry, AMP is just an interim step on the path to Google's ultimate
vision, which is to answer all search queries directly with a fact, passage,
or knowledge graph datasheet, using information it extracted from your content
and without providing any url at all.

~~~
a5aAqU
Reminds me of [https://searchengineland.com/google-scraper-
tweet-185684](https://searchengineland.com/google-scraper-tweet-185684)

------
jacinabox
Basically the whole web has no single point of failure, with the exception of
DNS, and even that is decentralized. So what do you do with that?-- obviously
introduce a single point of failure in the form of a private service.

~~~
shadowgovt
If / when that service fails, won't people just do whatever they did when they
didn't have that service?

~~~
MrGilbert
Like pasting the domain into googles searchbar, as a lot of my older relatives
(50+) did/do?

I'm afraid a lot of people don't even know how to get from an "amp" page to
the "original" webpage.

~~~
shadowgovt
Like doing the search that got them to the amp page in the first place in
another search engine.

------
ravenstine
I swear to never implement AMP pages for any of my employers.

------
jdsv
Is there a more recently updated analysis on why AMP is/isn't bad for the
internet? Using my Google-fu to look for criticisms of AMP seems to yield
little to no results

------
geddy
In an attempt to do my part in killing AMP, I just disabled it on my
Wordpress-hosted site. If you've got a Wordpress blog hosted on their servers,
you can go to Settings > Performance and disable AMP completely.

~~~
asplake
Did that myself a while back. Annoyed it was on by default in the first place!
Why would they do that?

------
LegitShady
I just want a way to permanently opt out.

~~~
coldpie
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/amp2html/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/amp2html/)

~~~
abbadadda
Nice! Excellent link... Making the move to Firefox better. uBlock origin is a
must. Anything else you'd recommend?

~~~
dzamie
NoScript breaks some sites but makes many run faster. Everything defaults to
blocked, but I've marked some known ad servers and Google/Facebook trackers as
specifically blocked so I don't accidentally unblock them.

Also, setting up custom searches is very nice: when editing a bookmark, attach
a keyword to it and put "%s" in the URL. If you type the keyword first, the
rest of the search string will replace the %s. I use it for the usual
Wikipedia search, but also I've set "@r tf2" to take me directly to the
subreddit called tf2, and @i immediately throws the query at DDG's image
search.

